# Starling Roost stainless steel



## drivera (Apr 25, 2013)

It's a nice time to be into hardtails!! Seems like a new one pops up every month. Without going to far into details it is a pretty thing isn't it.
I had seen this one pop up at some point earlier when it was raced at Ardrock UK enduro and won the hardtail category with rider Finley Clay.

Prototype winning bike









Rear yoke design is interesting too.








Starling Cycles Roost - Starling Cycles


The first ever hardtail out of the workshop, the Starling Cycles Roost is a stainless steel shredder that’s designed for no-holds-barred two-wheeled fun.




www.starlingcycles.com














https://www.pinkbike.com/news/press-release-starling-roost-mixed-wheeled-hardtail.html


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh wow, that BB yoke is... not pleasant on my eyes.

Rest of it, very nice!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

The 27.5 rear wheel is a deal breaker. Too bad.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been wondering when we were going to start seeing more SS frames in the hardtail scene. It's apparently very good stuff. Not sure about the fatigue and impact properties, but Reynolds seems very confident in the stuff. They have slotted it about 853 and call it...yeah, 953. They say they can't produce it for 2022 due to supply constraints, but I think ORA (who almost certainly builds this frame) is continuing to offer it as an option.

Reynolds 953


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Fidlock bottle is good.
=sParty


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Revealing Reynolds tubing properties chart. 953 is some mighty serious sh*t. The other stainless tubings are consistent with other steels. No idea what this particular Starling is made of specifically.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Look at Ti on the end. Didn't realize the 953 was so much stronger.


----------



## drivera (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't know too much about materials etc. but given it's stronger, does that mean they can get away with using less of it to achieve the same strength goals? thinner walls and/or maybe smaller diameter tubing? maybe it doesn't quite work that way in both scenarios... just wondering.


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

Good looking hard tail.I would venture to say it won't be long before they come out with a 29er since this is the only HT in their line up. I e mailed them about running this as a straight 29er.Have not heard back with this being the holidays I guess.


----------



## drivera (Apr 25, 2013)

Just wanted to share an updated interview with Starling talking about the Roost. There should be some reviews out soon as well.


----------



## leejohnh22 (Mar 23, 2020)

Anyone have any reviews?


----------

